
The Drudge Report Has Been Linking to a Site That Plagiarizes Stories - ericzawo
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/craigsilverman/the-drudge-report-has-been-linking-to-a-site-that
======
disabled
This is just one reason why both people (individuals) and businesses should
have actual, official identities on the internet. It prevents illegal and
fraudulent activity. It also keeps things like bots from exploiting us, which
people do fall for. There are a handful of countries (not many), though, that
do give you an official identity on the internet.

~~~
PatentlyDC123
While official identities may solve some problems, I'm more concerned about
the myriad new problems they create, e.g. privacy concerns, who/what is in
charge of setup/maintenance/verification/updates, tech literacy of the public,
misuse of the data, etc.

I also worry about how difficult it would be to the statutes and regulations
for such a system. Many of the people creating, regulating, and adjudicating
on such a system are not very tech literate. Even well-minded politicians
would have a very difficult time creating a benevolent/benign official
identity system that couldn't be misused like many of the allegations against
China's social credit system.

Personally, I would prefer most of my internet use to be distinct from my
official identity. But, I wouldn't stand in the way of others that want to
have a way to prove their identity. Optional enrollment might be a compromise?
If fraud could be consistently prevented and enrollment didn't become
compulsory in a round-about way through most large internet adjacent
corporations requiring its use.

------
strict9
I strongly disagree with Drudge's politics and sensationalism, but I've been a
long time regular visitor just because of the layout and design.

And I've always assumed he used the secondary sources (including shady ones)
to avoid paywalls.

~~~
throwaway9482
From what I heard Matt no longer runs the website

~~~
bitlax
You'd think a "long time regular visitor" of the site would notice that lately
it's been indistinguishable from the Huffington Post.

------
Shared404
This does sound like an interesting story, is there a link that's not
Buzzfeed?

~~~
lukewrites
This looks like original reporting by Buzz Feed News, so linking to Buzz Feed
News would seem to be the right choice.

Listicle Buzz Feed ≠ Buzz Feed News.

Drudge has been doing this kind of linking for a while – rather than linking
to WaPost, for example, he links to greenwichtime.com, which prints WaPost
articles.

~~~
Shared404
Fair enough. My fault for not knowing the difference between the two sites.

~~~
lukewrites
I honestly don’t know why they didn’t do a rebrand for their hard news
division. Neither of the sites benefits from being associated with the other.

